# London calling!



## Trevor G (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello I'm Trevor.
I did a degree in music before the p.c. was invented, then spent a lot of time performing in musicals and got a little stir crazy so I turned to composing. Got a few ads and short films under my belt between acting jobs and gigs. I've learnt a lot but have a lot more to learn. Now I'm looking for inspiration from like minded people.


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome Trevor! I also started before the PC but never got my degree as I headed off doing commercials and other audio ventures. I'm an old hardware guy who's still learning to adapt to the exciting new world of VIs. You've definitely arrived at the right spot on the Internet. Grab a drink and some hors d'oeuvres and join the party!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome to VI, Trevor. Cool background - glad you found us! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yee gads! It seems Ed has been drinking too many schnaps. He doesn't looks so well.... Looks like a disease or something....








>8o >8o >8o


----------



## Trevor G (Feb 15, 2007)

R. Soul @ Wed Feb 14 said:


> Hey, another Londoner o-[][]-o
> 
> Nice to virtually meet you. This is a cool place and I'm sure you'll love it around here :D




I can't inderstand why I haven't seen this site before. Always surfing for stuff. Oh well. Better late than never. o-[][]-o


----------



## Trevor G (Feb 15, 2007)

Nick Harvey @ Wed Feb 14 said:


> Hello Trevor from another inhabitant of Londinium.
> 
> This place is a lot more pleasant than my part of town. There's no litter around here. No chewing gum on the streets. The concept of a 'chav' is quite alien on this forum. And, no, obviously I don't live in Richmond, Chelsea, or Westminster.
> 
> Welcome.



Neither do I but if I turn left out of my house I get thugs, if I turn right I get snobs and both sides wonder where the hell I come from! Good to meet you too Nick


----------



## Trevor G (Feb 15, 2007)

Ed @ Wed Feb 14 said:


> synergy543 @ Tue Feb 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Grab a drink and some hors !
> ...



Tell me he's talking about some new band


----------

